

PicPosterous, the Posterous iPhone app, released today - dcurtis
http://blog.posterous.com/the-posterous-iphone-app-is-out-picposterous

======
jmtulloss
Another amazingly awesome feature from Posterous. They're getting so regular,
I'm almost bored. Yes Posterous, you're better than everything else. We know.

------
gjm11
They absolutely _must_ do a version for Palm's phone, just for the sake of the
name.

------
Mistone
i grabbed this from the app store as soon as I heard it was released. its def
a shirt in design and functionality for a iPhone app. While very easy to use
I'm still kinda figuring out what its for.

